# ins Netz gegangen



## Suni (23. Mai 2004)

Hallo!
Ich bin neu hier, und möchte auch ein Foto hier reinstellen. Es ist am Fußballplatz entstanden.
LG
Suni


----------



## Cecile Etter (27. Juli 2004)

Von der technischen Seite her kann ich Dein Bild nicht beurteilen, aber Idee und Gestaltung gehen ueber 08/15 hinaus.Die Bildaufteilung und die Farbkombination gefallen mir.
Attraktiv ist aber das rechte Auge,das einen wirklich anschaut. Gut plaziert !
Ich wundere mich,warum Du bis jetzt keine Antworten darauf bekommen hast. Ferienflaute vielleicht.
freundliche Gruesse


----------



## Jan Seifert (27. Juli 2004)

Hm, ich finde die Lichtsituation unschön.
Das Sonnenlicht kommt von hinten links, schöner wäre es wohl,
wenn das von vorne rechts kommen würde, da das Mädchen "unterbelichtet"
wirkt.

Sonst aber eine nette Idee.


----------



## Cecile Etter (27. Juli 2004)

Danke fuer Deinen Kommentar-ist mir nicht aufgefallen.
Beleuchtung von vorne rechts koennte vielleicht unerwuenschte Folgen haben.Naemlich dass das Netz Schatten auf's Gesicht wirft. 
Oder das Netz wird dunkel.
Mehr stoert die leichte Unschaerfe bei Hand und Auge.Das liesse sich glaub ich vermeiden indem man zuerst aufs Netz fokusiert., Schaerfe speichert und dann aufs Auge dahinter fokusiert ?
Im Photoshop gezielt an den genannten Stellen nachbearbeiten mit nachschaerfen,nachbelichten/abwedeln ginge wahrscheinlich auch.


----------



## Suni (8. November 2004)

Danke für eure Antworten. Ich hab solange keinen Kommentar "geerntet", dass ich die Hoffnung bereits aufgegeben habe. Da Foto ist als Schnappschuss entstanden, war also nicht geplant, deswegen vielleicht etwas "schief" belichtet. und dann wollte die sonne halt nicht so recht die seite wechseln *g*
Danke
Suni


----------

